# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  عضوة جديدة فهل تقبلوني ؟؟؟

## نورة الجمعي

السلام عليكن،،


كيف أحوالكن اخواتي الكريمات

ان شاء الله تكن في ألف خير و صحة 

وعافية وسعادة 

وراحة بال 

ورضا و قناعة
... الخ


انا عضوة جديدة بينكم


عجبني منتداكم مرة كتير


وحبيت اني اكون معاكم 


أتمنى اتمنى أتمنى من اخواتي الكريمات التفاعل مع مواضيعي


احبكم في الله

دمتم بود

----------


## أمة الله مريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخيتي "نورة الجمعي " أسأل الله العظيم أن تكوني بذرة خير وبركة في هذا المنتدى المبارك.

أحبك الله الذي أحببتنا فيه.

----------


## ريم الغامدي

أهلاً وسهلا بك غاليتي ( نوره الجمعي ) ..
في هذا المجلس المبارك , بين أخواتك الأفاضل , فلقد أنرتي المنتدى 
وأسال الله أن ينفع بك , وأن تستفيدي وتُفيدي غاليتي ..
وأنا من أول المتابعات لمواضيعك ..
ودمتي .........
محبتك في الله / ريم الغامدي

----------


## رملة الفيفي

حياك الله وبياك أختك رملة جديدة مثلك ولكني جئت متحمسة للرد على أحد المواضيع والذي كان السبب في تسجيلي في هذا المنتدى 

ونسيت أن أكتب موضوع لعل إحدى الأخوات ترحب بي

----------


## أم نور الهدى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أخيتي نوره ..
نور المجلس بوجودك أنت و الغاليه رمله، نفع الله بكن  ..

----------

